# Best/Favorite Private Teacher



## jhansen_violin

As musicians, we spend a lot of time talking about our favorite classical artists and how they influence us. Yet rarely do we discuss the musicians who have influenced and taught us the most in our musical pursuits- our private teachers!

Who is/was your favorite private teacher during your studies and why?

I've had a _lot_ of different teachers and some of them were really great and famous for what they do, but my absolute favorite (and who I owe the most to) was Professor Xiang Gao. Not only is he a fabulous violinist but he was such an energetic teacher! Each lesson was full of these amazing musical and technical ideas that pushed me to achieve a higher level of musicianship and technique. Most of all, he taught me how to be professional and pursue a career (and believed that I could).

So, what is your story!?


----------



## Aramis

At the quiet hearth in winter time,
when castle and courtyard were snowed up,
I often read
in an old book left to me by my ancestor
how once Spring so sweetly laughed,
and how it then soon awoke anew.
Walter von der Vogelweide
he was my teacher.


----------



## shsherm

I was given lessons by the 2nd trumpet of the Chicago Symphony 1956-59. His name was Rudolph Nashan and was a great teacher as well as a very accomplished musician. I did not become a musician but did become a physician. My love of music has been ongoing since my youth and I am very appreciative of the attention I received from Mr. Nashan.


----------



## growley

I am currently studying under the best musician i've ever met, Dr Mike Smith. Yes, he has a PHD in music and English literature from Cambridge university, but his passion, skill and ability goes far beyond his qualifications. 

If anyone has ever seen Kill Bill volume II, they will know what I mean when I compare me going to have lessons with him, to Beatrix Kiddo training with Pai Mai! lol


----------



## World Violist

I've only had one private teacher, but I'm going to college this month, so I'll have a new one. This'll be an interesting experience.

Anyway, my until recently current viola teacher let me do what I wanted interpretively once he felt I had a sense of what I really wanted. I feel like it was a very good way of teaching for me because I'm naturally inquisitive about interpretive issues, and I cannot just take someone's word for it. In fact, that's what I'm most worried about with college. I really hope my new teacher won't be of the domineering sort. I'm not sure what I would do.


----------



## Meaghan

World Violist-- A year ago, when I started college, I had the experience you're hoping to avoid! But hopefully it won't happen to you; most of my friends adapted much better to their new teachers. My college clarinet teacher, in contrast to the guy I studied with in high school, made a big point of getting me to hold still while I played, which made it a lot harder for me to play expressively. We've sort of found a middle ground now, though. I think adjusting to a very different teacher has made me a better, more flexible musician.


----------



## Mike Saville

That's a very hard question. 

I had some good teachers whilst at music college and some good ones privately. Personally I've learnt most on the job as a professional player sitting next to some superb musicians. 

I'd also say that I have developed into my own best teacher. Those that have taught me in the past have given me the insight to be able to find and correct my own problems - I have no worse critic than myself!!


----------



## lizzieK

The best teacher I've ever had would be, hands down, for the piano... Mordecai Shehori.

He teaches how to produce that beautiful tone not normally found in most piano playings nowadays.

Basically he teaches the piano in the utmost accurate way...exactly the way it should be taught in the present, just like they used to in the good ol' days.

Anything you would like to discuss with me do email me [email protected]

feedback/questions/comments welcomed!


----------

